# Help, we need mentors - TNARS



## larryjf (May 22, 2008)

As some of you know, i am involved with The North American Reformed Seminary (TNARS). We are a completely free, online, Reformed seminary.

The North American Reformed Seminary

We have become quite popular recently and will be needing new mentors soon. Since we are free, mentors work for free...there is no remuneration.

The mentor's responsibility is to take the students that he is assigned and grade their work, follow up with them, talk with their local church officer to help grow the student in piety from a local level, etc.

If anybody is interested please let me know. I have great respect for many on this board, and would consider it an honor to have some of you involved with TNARS.


----------



## jogri17 (May 22, 2008)

What are the qualifications? Also I might be interested in taking a couple of courses because I need some structure in my theological studies life.


----------



## larryjf (May 22, 2008)

The qualifications are:

subscribe to the Westminster Standards (we do allow for exceptions to particular points)
Elder or possess a degree one level above the programs you will be mentoring in
Interview by oversight dept. and subsequent approval of the dept.


----------

